# MOAI - Glass Cleaning Roomba



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, this looks neat. I like the concept. Price is high for a glass cleaner, but not when you consider the technology in this. I like that it has a built in camera that can be accessed through the internet. I'll be keeping an eye out for the crowdfunding site.

Would be nice to come home to clean glass and not have to deal with it again.

http://www.moaidevices.com/


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

It only does the one pane though.
Cool concept.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

This is cool and I really like the camera idea linked to your phone, $299 though and probably $US, don't think this Tank Maid will be coming home.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool concept, wish they made one for glass that's 3/4" thick though


----------

